# Is this right/okay for a person to do when commissioning someone?



## Cami (Apr 22, 2013)

So I'm new to commissions. Just opened up and have done about 5 so far. I just completed a commission for someone and their reply was " Great but is there anyway we can redo this a little? Make him more serious looking and wearing red sneakers?" Now I'm a traditional artist so once I've completed the lineart and coloured it, I can't just erase ink and marker and "redo" it a little. I'd have to redo the entire picture, start from scratch. If I was a digital artist I could always open up the file and edit it. 

When this person commissioned me they just specified they wanted the character sitting on the ground. They did not mention they wanted shoes or a certain facial expression. So is it fair that they come to me now and ask for this? I'm just asking whether you think its right or wrong, that they are entitled to that because they are paying for the art? I assume artist freedom if a person is not specific about what facial expression or emotions they want or don't want on the character I'm drawing. This person didn't give me a reference picture, but the name of a character which I then googled and linked them to it, asking if this was the character they were referring to. They said yes.

I believe I made a mistake though since I did not do up a terms of service, which I am now about to do. If you didn't specify something in your description when commissioning me how would I know to do it? I assumed that was a given. I think it would be more reasonable to ask (for example) if I made a mistake on the image of your character-your fursona, based on the reference image you gave me, has two black stripes on their forearm but I left that out. That would then be my mistake and my responsibility to either fix it or refund you your money.

I'm thinking about just giving this person 50% of their money back, as I drew the character as they described when commissioning me. They left out these extra details that they are now asking me to add, which I cannot, the picture is completed and I would have to do it entirely over again.

Basically Id just like to know what other peoples thoughts are on this?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 22, 2013)

I personally think it's his own fault.

When you commission someone you describe what you want before the artist starts. Not after they've _finished_ I mean, fuck


----------



## Cami (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah my thinking exactly :/


----------



## Zenia (Apr 22, 2013)

If they didn't specify it, then it is their fault. Had it been a digital piece, I personally would have done the changes, but since it is traditional, you can't do it so easily. Did you show them the pencil sketch at all and give them a chance to add that they wanted shoes and a certain facial expression? You could give them a partial refund if you think that is the right thing to do... I wouldn't give back 50% on something that wasn't your fault though.


----------



## Cami (Apr 22, 2013)

Exactly, maybe they seem to think its easier than it is.. I can't just start all over because they now want something added to their picture and didn't mention it earlier. I should have sent them the pencil sketch first, I would have if they asked but its probably a good idea to do anyway. I may give a partial refund just because on my part I should have had a terms of service up for them to follow.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, even on my doodle commissions I send a stickman pose just to make sure they like the direction it is going in. That is all the WIP they get unless they are paying for the 'regular style' I do.


----------



## Cami (Apr 22, 2013)

I never gave it much thought but I'm glad you brought it up, I'll probably just do that from now on. Easier on the artist and the person commissioning.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 22, 2013)

Honestly OP. 

This is your fault. Yes the person wasn't specific, but it's your job to find out what that person wants, unless you're doing a commission where you state a terms of service and if you're going to do specifics.

I get a client. Client wants me to draw a bear with an apple.

I come back with a Kodiak Bear eating a Granny Smith.

The customer is upset because in the client's mind they wanted a Polar Bear eating a red Roma apple. Worse, the position is all wrong, the lighting isn't going to fit what they had it imagined for. 

All of it could have been easily prevented if I bothered to ask a few questions and reached out to my client as a professional. 

If it takes a few emails of back and forth to get a general idea, so be it. Better communication than assumptions.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 22, 2013)

If this particular customer was that vague, then I agree, it would have been OPs fault for not asking more questions.

But if the customer provided a ref picture of (for example) a safe-nude character and doesn't specify clothes? Some people don't ever draw clothes on their characters and if they do, then they usually mention it. My refs are nude (sfw and nsfw versions) but I always mention to the artist if I want clothes and what type.

It is a learning experience though and perhaps OP will ask those kinds of things now. When I get a commission inquiry I tell the customer to tell me...

- A link to a ref sheet (or if they don't have one, a couple of previously drawn pics or a good description)
- What sort of pose
- Facial expression
- BG setting (if applicable)

After that, I usually have some more questions if they are vague on some points.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 22, 2013)

Zenia said:


> If this particular customer was that vague, then I agree, it would have been OPs fault for not asking more questions.
> 
> But if the customer provided a ref picture of (for example) a safe-nude character and doesn't specify clothes? Some people don't ever draw clothes on their characters and if they do, then they usually mention it. My refs are nude (sfw and nsfw versions) but I always mention to the artist if I want clothes and what type.
> 
> ...




I told you I wanted an angry bear.
I tell you it's a brown bear, and give you a reference of a bear I have in mind.

You come back with a realistic looking bear and I wanted a brown bear but more cartoony.

My fault for not asking the customer on more specifics. My fault for not stating a policy when taking on the job. Actually..well that's just really stupid. I'm sorry. It's like going to a store without a return policy, then wondering why the customer is so agitated that you won't take back their used item. 

You have to remember the customer has their own imagination of what they imagine you to draw for them. Those that are more loose and just simply like your style will probably like anything and be more free. But there are those that probably took the person on because they were cheap.... looking at the prices the OP has, yeah cheap customers get you problems.

Simply drawing is not good enough for doing commissions, it's that person's money. To one person $2 of their dollars, while utterly cheap, is like $20 or $200 in their mind. You need to be a good businessperson too.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 22, 2013)

It also depends... say the artist shows samples of only cartoons, then the customer has to expect getting something in that style... they would be way off base to see "$5 cartoon drawings like this!" and expect (without mentioning) to get a realistically painted drawing for the same price.

But yes, asking questions of your customers is a good thing. Perhaps the OP can learn from this and have certain questions to ask customers now. If they provide a nude ref, ask if they want clothes and what kind. Ask what kind of mood/expression to have their character in, etc... and definitely show them a sketch to approve when it is still in a stage where you can easily make changes. :) I haven't had an unsatisfied customer in about 8 years. Well, except this one nitpicky guy that changed his mind a million times on things until I finally had to stop working with him.


----------



## Cami (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback guys. I do see my mistake, I should have asked more questions, should have sent a sketch for approval and most important should have never opened for commissions with out first writing up a terms of service! *stupid*  Well this mistake had to happen in order for me to learn. To be fair the person did say they wanted a nude of the character, then later asked for shoes so that's kinda confusing. No shoes=nude? Maybe I was wrong. I asked what they were looking for and they said "just a simple nude would be alright or a....." I assumed because they were vague(using the word simple) in the description they weren't looking for anything in particular but that was wrong, I should have asked about the facial expression etc, never should have made assumptions! Or at least specify whether I'm doing a certain pose or random expressions.

I probably didn't think about this because when I'm commissioning someone I have that imagine in my mind , I know what I want, and I choose the artist because I like their style. So id be specific in the detail and colours and expressions of what I'm looking for. But as the artist I should ask questions, even I could forget some details when commissioning someone and providing a description. I feel bad now because this should have been common sense on my part!

Although my commissions are cheap I do take it seriously, I want to bring that persons character to life and create an image they are happy with. Not just draw, but I put effort and dedication into it. I realize I'm taking peoples money whether is $2 or $20 that's their money, and they all have something in mind when they are paying for art and commissioning someone. I keep my prices low as I know my art and drawing skills are not the best, but I'm practicing, learning and getting better everyday. I really appreciate the people that have come to me for commissions so far and I love challenging myself, its how I'll improve.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 23, 2013)

Cami said:


> Thanks for your feedback guys. I do see my mistake, I should have asked more questions, should have sent a sketch for approval and most important should have never opened for commissions with out first writing up a terms of service! *stupid*  Well this mistake had to happen in order for me to learn. To be fair the person did say they wanted a nude of the character, then later asked for shoes so that's kinda confusing. No shoes=nude? Maybe I was wrong. I asked what they were looking for and they said "just a simple nude would be alright or a....." I assumed because they were vague(using the word simple) in the description they weren't looking for anything in particular but that was wrong, I should have asked about the facial expression etc, never should have made assumptions! Or at least specify whether I'm doing a certain pose or random expressions.



It sounds very odd that he would ask you for one thing, and then turn around and ask for another thing altogether when you've finished the piece. This is why I always send sketch progress, just to double check if it's exactly what the customer wants, and give them the opportunity to make changes before I finalize it. It's basic customer service. 

I feel Arshes does have a valid point when she says it's your fault because you didn't ask them to specify, but I personally feel like maybe he's taking advantage of you when he asks you to change it despite giving you free reign to begin with, in addition to not mentioning the details he wanted. I do feel some fault lies with him as he did not include that information from the beginning, however I also feel that you should have shown him a sketch before completing it. 

I have a clause in my TOS that states I will make up to three changes in a sketch before charging extra for details they left out. Once the lineart is finished, no changes may be made unless it's the result of human error (ie. my fault) or if they still want changes, they will have to pay an extra fee.


----------

